# ¡frida-nc marcó los 6.000!



## Mate

Querida Frida, tengo esta vez el placer de ser el primero en felicitarte por llegar a una marca notable: ¡6.000 posts!

Gracias por todo lo que nos has brindado.

Mate


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Frida! Es admirable como siempre estás rescatando hilos a los que nadie respondió. Eres toda una heroína.

6,000 gracias por tu gentileza.

¡Un abrazo!
Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabuena Frida, 6000 maravillas de contribuciones.

RIU


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Felicitaciones a mi admirada forera y gran amiga Frida en sus extraordinarios 6.000 aportes!!!*

*Eres una verdadera estrella del foro y no sólo brillas por tu gran talento sino por tu cortesía y gentileza.*

*No me imagino a WordReference sin tu presencia.  Eres una parte esencial de este magnífico foro.*

*Recibe un abrazo muy grande con todo mi cariño y admiración*
*Soledad*


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Frida: muchas felicitaciones por tu grandiosos 6000 posts!!!*

*Como dice Sole, no me imagino el foro sin ti.*

*Muchas gracias por estar siempre presente y aún en los hilos más difíciles, con tus respuestas tan claras y exactas.*

*Te mando muchos cariños y a festejar!!!!*

*Fernita.*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Frida!!, no nos cruzamos mucho, pero siempre es agradable coincidir .


----------



## frida-nc

Estimados y queridos todos (viejos y nuevos amigos),
no sé qué decir (cada vez que me felicitan me emocionan tanto, pero tener mensajes de ustedes es tán bueno de verdad, aunque renuncié las felicitaciones, ¡gracias, gracias!)

Abrazo y beso para todos y cada uno.


----------



## heidita

Vaya, ya llego tarde y no hay casi nada que decir......

bueno te mando entonces esta tartita que te lleva mi gatito.

Un abrazo muy fuerte para esta forera tan magnífica.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## frida-nc

AWWWWWW!
¿Te trae tus cervecitas también?
Gracias, Heidita, agradezco tus sentimientos y los de tu preciosito.

Danke Dir für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

No me puedo dar el lujo de dejar pasar por alto un acontecimiento tan importante como los 6,000 posts de Frida.

Dos cosas en particular me llaman mucho la atención y que despiertan mi más profundo respeto y admiración por ella:

a)La primera, ya la mencionaron Fernita y Tampiqueña: su particular afición por hacerse cargo de contestar, siempre acertadamente, los hilos más difíciles de los foros, aquellos que de no ser por Frida quedarían relegados por la eternidad, añorando una respuesta.

b)La modestia y sencillez que siempre la ha caracterizado al compartir sus vastos conocimientos con todos nosotros.

Tengo muchísimo que aprender de vos Frida.

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## loladamore

Mi querida Frida:

I don't know if this thread is staying or not (you had previous ones deleted due to being on the "thanks but no thanks" list), so I'll get in while I can and say: 
*6000 congratulations on being such a star!*​ 
This cat serves great beer, by the way.

Abrazos and all that,
Lola (no spit curls!)


----------



## frida-nc

Ayutuxte: Me dejas abrumada de tanta generosidad.
Aprendo de vos, sí, sí, exactamente igual, y esta oportunidad es el gran beneficio de la participación.
Saludos afectuosos, y que ¡crucemos mucho más!
Un abrazo.


----------



## frida-nc

Y ya viene la Lola tambien.
Lola! surely a good beer is worth a visit to the UK.
I was missing you all so, I couldn't have you deleted.
I'm sure we will be, though, so I'm answering quickly. You're always a favorite of mine, and I guess I'll have to continue to enjoy your witty posts without imagining you in a Thirties hairstyle. OK?  

Hugs!


----------



## fsabroso

Frieda:

It's a really pleasure to congratulate you for all this help and contribution you give us; always with accurate and reliable answers.
*
Thank you very much and Congratualtions!*


----------



## frida-nc

Félix, we've had more contact since you've joined the Mods, and it's been a joy.
Please accept my own humble gratitude for all the work you do as participant and overseer!
Thank you for the virtual gift, too, which will have a place of honor.
¡Saludos afectuosos !


----------



## Kibramoa

Tu dedicación a los foros no se puede pasar por alto. Muchas felicidades.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi Frida,

I want to congratulate you for this great accomplishment too, it's really a matter of perseverance and dedication!. Hope you continue like this for a very very long time...  (as time goes by I realize it gets harder...)

Best wishes,


----------



## Eugin

Entonces, antes de que cierren este hilo, aprovecho para darte infinitas gracias por todo tu empeño en querer ayudarnos, ¡incluso con las preguntas más "viejitas" o con los temas más difíciles !!!

Es un honor tenerte entre nosotros como una forera ilustre y, personalmente, es un honor tenerte como amiga!!! 

Aquí va un presente para que no se te acaben nunca las ganas de seguir por aquí para compartir con nosotros todo lo que sabes, amiguita!!! 

¡Abrazote!!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades y 6.000 gracias.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## frida-nc

*Kibramoa,* nueva amistad, espero igualmente no "pasar por alto" tus contribuciones. Veo que ya pasaste tus mil posts.  Muchísimas gracias por las felicitaciones que generosamente me brindas. Un abrazo.

*Erasmo,* you do me too much honor, you are a "Super-Forero" of the best class.  Thank you for your congratulations but most of all for your many kindnesses to me and others in the past.  A hug for you too.

*Eugin, *que puedo decirte? tienes tu "special place in my heart."  Gracias, amiga, por tu presencia y tu alma cariñosa, además de tus miles de contribuciones a nuestro bienestar.

*Antpax,* forero con quien colaboro con tanto gusto, te devuelvo el doble de gracias por ser viejo amigo mio.  Espero encontrarte con más frecuencia, ¡un abrazo para ti!


----------



## frida-nc

And now, dear friends, please wait until I have reached 10,000 before congratulating me again. Being congratulated now "officially" was a great pleasure for me because sometimes answering questions is hard work! it's great to be rewarded!
On the other hand, I love being here and wouldn't be here if I didn't.  I take my greatest pleasure from YOU, my collaborators and friends, and I hope I meet you many times as we all work together (in this fascinating task we all chose to fill our leisure hours with)...
Abrazos y besos
Frida


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, Frida. Parece que van a cerrar este hilo. bueno antes de que cierre. Te deseo muchas felicidades por tus 6000+ y añado que la amiga de mi amiga es mi amiga. Tú eres amiga de Soledad, por tanto ya lo eres mía también. No coincido mucho contigo y lo lamento porque he leído que eres una 'bárbara con el hacha' (así decimos por aquí de manera jocosa para referirnos a las personas que son muy inteligentes y acertadas como tú).
Besos y flores para ti.
Sinceramente.
Cubanboy.*


----------



## frida-nc

Querido Cubanboy, ¿qué es eso de 'amiga de amiga?'  Tenemos oportunidad ya de anudar la amistad aqui para el futuro,  y prometo dejar el hacha siempre en casa (o enterrarla). Admiro tus contribuciones y tu cortesía, no me olvidaré de saludarte cuando nos encontremos. 
¡Que sigas bien, mi amigo!


----------



## krolaina

Halaaaa qué tarde llego!

*¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!!*​Voy a tener que madrugar para coincidir más contigo...me encanta hacerlo! Es un gusto leerte y aprender contigo.

Un beso enorme!​


----------



## frida-nc

Carolina, me encanta leerte igualmente. Me imagino una persona que sonríe mucho y por eso atrae inmensas cantidades de amigos y amigas. Me alegras a mí cuando encuentro tus hilos, y naturalmente siento la atracción de tu delfín elegante.  ¡Gran abrazo, cariño!


----------



## argentina84

*Bueno..antes de que cierren este thread..quiero felicitarte por tus 6,000 posts!*

*Y que sean muchos más...¡para que todos podamos seguir aprendiendo!*

*¡¡¡Saludos!!!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## frida-nc

¡Hola "Argentina"!
Much¡simas gracias, y en tu honor, con unos cuantos versos de "Mi Buenos Aires Querida" (pero no cantados, no quiero hacerte sufrir...)
Pero tienes razón, ¡sigamos aprendiendo!
Muchos abrazos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Frida, as far as I'm concerned, you've passed from the ranks of ordinary senior forum addicts members and into the Legion of Honor. You do so much for us here that you would be truly missed if you were to go to rehab leave.  

_Happy Postiversary, Frida!_


----------



## frida-nc

Mike, as always, a kind word from you is _a great day-maker._
I look up to you, that's all. Even before your recent ascension.

(I'm not leavin', whoever was hopin'!)


----------



## Dani California

¡¡No cierren, espérenme solo un momento!! para decirle a Frida que cuenta con mi admiración y mi respeto; Su generosidad en el foro prueba su gran categoría humana y el contenido de sus post su inteligencia.
Un fuerte abrazo desde España.


----------



## jonquiliser

¿Qué es eso de cerrar el hilo? Cosas más raras, si es una celebración estupenda! Frida, espero que aceptes una pequeña (¡e incluso gran!) felicitación de mi parte también! Así: *Felicidades,* y *gracias *


----------



## frida-nc

*Dani, *¡pasa, angel! muchísimas gracias por tu reconocimiento.  Me pones roja. **Aprendo de ti cada vez que encuentro un hilo tuyo. Te mando un cariñoso abrazo.

*Jonquiliser, *perfección, tu y tus mensajes. Es un verdadero placer leerlos. Nos encanta que estés aquí (en este misterioso "Underground") haciéndonos compañia siempre tan agradable.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Frida !!!!!!!!! parece que ùltimamente me pierdo de felicitar a tiempo a gente importantìsima !!!!!!  *

*Por 6.000 contribuciones màs !!!!!*

*Un beso enooooooooorme.*


----------



## frida-nc

Pajarita de mi alma, gracias por venir.  
no me cuéntas nada de ti, no quiero que te pierdas.
Besos y abrazos, querida.


----------



## Eva Maria

Omipresente, omnisciente y omnipotente Frida,

Eres un peso pesado del foro! (Los pesos pluma no alcanzamos a ponernos a tu altura en esta WR-rat-race!)  Nadie, excepto los mods, pueden superarte en ubicuidad foral, chica!

Claro, como escribes tantísimo, te encuentro en cada esquina, y no puedo por menos que admirarte gracias a tus posts llenos de vastos conocimientos y perspicacia fridesca.

Don’t stop sharing every moment of your rich and full life with us!

BesKiss (cruce de beso y kiss),

EM

PS: Perdón por la letra gorda… Este windows del jurásico no me deja cambiar la fuente ni el tamaño!!!


----------



## frida-nc

¡Hola mi Eva Maria!
Es como si fuéramos "amigotas" desde siempre, aunque solamente recién presentadas! Pero...

Debo ser muy pesada de verdad, si me ves en cada esquina. ¿Un disfraz?
 ¿Este?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Hi, Frida, dear.*

*I'm sorry it has taken me so long to pop in and CONGRATULATE you but, dear, what a busy, crazy life mine is! (Though this morning I have been sunbathing in la Barceloneta )*

*It has always been a pleasure to read you and exchange ideas with you.*

*Best wishes from the summery fall of Barcelona all the way to beautiful NC!*

*Montse (rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrattttttttttttttttttttt )*


----------



## frida-nc

*Querida Mont* (*jjjjj**uuuuu**ï**ï**ï**ï**ï**ï**ï**ï**c**ccc)

I am so glad you came to greet me, even on your beach afternoon, and I have enjoyed "crossing strands" with you in WordReference. You and your Catalan compatriots all sound as though you are having loads of fun being where you are and doing what you do.  Thanks for the brightness you lend to the forum!  Fuerte abrazo.
Frida



*


----------

